# New bee Pierce Cruise fan



## musicmandigg (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm diggin Pierce Cruise right now. Saw his video on MTV the other day:






I can't seem to find any downloads for them so I've just been hitting up there site
123Pierce.com

Hey hi everyone,

Latest video of Pierce Cruise has been launched and Lady GAGA seems to be Featuring Pierce Cruise.






I Love the song Touch her and found his website PierceCruise.com

hello,

I have seen this pierce Cruise Video last week and that was totally fabulous and good to see.

So have a look at this and enjoy!!!

this video was full on entertaining.


----------

